# krusader - nie można usunąć pliku

## pablocool

Hej

Nie wiem czy ktoś się z tym spotkał. Otóż wyniki wyszukiwania (VFS) można kopiować, przenosić ale nie usuwać. Na zrzucie ekranu jest komunikat okienkowy i z konsoli. Na windowsie używam tylko Total Commandera i krusader jest bardzo dobrą alternatywą na Linuxa. Dodam że opisany problem nie występuje na krusaderze na Ubuntu.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3nye0lw7bjerujq/krusader.JPG?raw=1

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

pozdr

----------

## mir3x

Wygląda na to że musisz zainstalować kio-gopher, lub jakieś inne kio:

kde-misc/kio-gopher ((~)0.1.99(5)): Gopher Kioslave for Konqueror

(sprawdziłem że domyslnie to sie nie instaluje, możliwe że to wymaga także kio-extras

Najlepiej wrzucaj posty na angielskie forum , polskiego nikt nie czyta)

----------

